# hypnotherapy?



## artsybetty (Jan 18, 2011)

has anyone ever tried it? what was your experiences?

i want to try it with my anxiety because soon i will be going to australia to live and my therapist is not really doing so well.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey there
I am also thinking of hypnotherapy as my friend used it for when she was raped in this horrible abduction thing when she was a teen and it has literally changed her life completely.

I do not know how much it costs over this side of the world, (Australia and new zealand) But if all else fails with my new psychiatrist then i will be looking at that instead as i have been told by a couple of people that it really does change the way you see your anxiety and how u think about it so it would be nice to be dependancy free from benzos and a little calmer in my head :yes

I would look into it


----------



## MarkInGA (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm interested in hypnotheray too. It seems to me that if I can isolate the _rare_ feelings of _not_ being anxious in a social situation, then a good hypnotherapist could help me transfer that into typical social interactions.

Any professionals in the forum?


----------



## aidan (Feb 6, 2011)

im just curious as to how hypnotherapy can treat SA. 
is it possible to be cured completly? i doubt it!!! just wondering has anyone else tried this type of treatment as i am looking into it myself also.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Ive tried hypnotherapy and to me it just seemed like a form of meditation....nothing more


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm looking for a good hypnotherapist to treat my mispohonia and related anxiety,


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

MarkInGA said:


> I'm interested in hypnotheray too. It seems to me that if I can isolate the _rare_ feelings of _not_ being anxious in a social situation, then a good hypnotherapist could help me transfer that into typical social interactions.
> 
> Any professionals in the forum?


You seem to be looking more for state change and anchoring and stuff like that which would mean I'd suggest looking more at NLP or NLP combined with hypnosis.

Can hypnosis cure SA? No. Because it's you who changes. Not the hypnosis changing you.

Does it help, yes it does. In a lot of people. It is not one thing, it is many.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

artsybetty said:


> has anyone ever tried it? what was your experiences?
> 
> i want to try it with my anxiety because soon i will be going to australia to live and my therapist is not really doing so well.


ive tried it and i think its brilliant. i got lots and lots of hypnosis cd's at home. the thing to remember is that its not magic, it takes repetition to work , and also you need to find a good hypnotherapist or a good cd programme cos there are lots of cheap and nasty hypnotherapists and cheap and nasty cd sets out there


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

aidan said:


> im just curious as to how hypnotherapy can treat SA.
> is it possible to be cured completly? i doubt it!!! just wondering has anyone else tried this type of treatment as i am looking into it myself also.


i can give you a little insight into how hypnotherapy can treat sa. basically a social phobic has an irrational response to a social situation because of the way his mind works. in his mind he has all sorts of unconcious beleifs and memories and his mind will filter the event through his own personal map of the world (beleifs and memories) and this will determine what meaning he gives to the event and what state he is in e.g happy, sad, ANXIOUS etc...

well hypnotherapy can go and fix those issues with the memories and beleifs at the root. at the unconcious level. so that in the future those memories and beleifs no longer get triggered or activated by social situations hence the person will no longer have negative thoughts, feelings and perceptions when in social situations. he or she will have a normal non irrational response to social situations

also lets say youve built up all kinds of behavioural habits throughout the years as a result of your anxiety. just because you no longer have an irrational response to social situations doesnt mean all of your old habits are gonna disapear. thats too easy, you need to change them. lets say youve avoided going to bars and clubs all your life - that avoidance is a habit. you have to build a new habit of going to bars and clubs

and there is no better way to build a new habit than with hypnotherapy


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

Hypnotherapy doesn't work for everyone. Some people are unable to be hypnotised.

I spent around $600 a couple of years ago (around $100 a session) to try to get to the root of my anxiety.

Never really worked. I never 'went under', but I was so desperate for it to work that I kept going. Stupid.


If it did, it probably would have been great. Maybe if I get cashed up I'll see a super-expensive pro that can get it to work on me :/ I dunno.

Just remember there are some types of people that are prone to hypnosis, and some are naturally resistant to it. It doesn't work on everyone (and I'm not just saying that because it didn't work on me).


x


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

robtyl said:


> Hypnotherapy doesn't work for everyone. Some people are unable to be hypnotised.
> 
> I spent around $600 a couple of years ago (around $100 a session) to try to get to the root of my anxiety.
> 
> ...


''Some people are unable to be hypnotised''

that is one of the biggest myths there is about hypnotherapy and people just accept it as the truth when one person says it to them. its absolute BS though

hypnosis is nothing more nothing less than lowering your brain waves to theta.

when you are concious your brain uses beta brain wave patterns. when you use theta brain waves it just means that you are accessing your unconcious mind. and to access your unconcious mind and reach theta all you have to do is relax to a certain extent

people can and do access theta unintentionally many time everyday. have you ever walked up stairs and cant even remember getting up there? all that happend is your unconcious mind took over.

to go under hypnosis all you have to do is close your eyes take a few deep breathes and them relax each part of the body one at a time

hypnosis is NOT magic. it is A DEEP STATE OF RELAXATION

EVERY SINGLE PERSON IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLD CAN GO INTO HYPNOSIS

are you telling me that there is even one person in the whole world who is incapable of relaxing deeply ?


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

robtyl said:


> Hypnotherapy doesn't work for everyone. Some people are unable to be hypnotised.
> 
> I spent around $600 a couple of years ago (around $100 a session) to try to get to the root of my anxiety.
> 
> ...


That's rather interesting to hear. Because you managed to hypnotize yourself into an anxiety state a lot, I'm guessing? That kind of happened on an automatic basis, didn't it? You were not 100% responsible for that state. Outside influences have their power. But the stuff you were in control of had a conscious, analytical part and a part that was controlled by the wider mind, its filters, beliefs etc.

Now, given that you can create a state like that so often and regular that you develop an anxiety problem (not your fault just something that happened), what makes you think you can't be hypnotised or hypnotise yourself into another state of the same magnitude that happens to be more beneficial?

Glad to hear you never went under. There's nothing for you to go under to begin with. The whole "under" thing is a remnant of the "it's about controlling people" myth about hypnosis. It's almost as if people stop themselves and say "going under" instead of "going under control..."

Saying hypnosis is nothing more or less than lowering your brain waves to theta is beyond bonkers. The brainwaves may change. Yes. But that's not the be all and end all of the thing.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

joinmartin said:


> *hypnosis is nothing more nothing less than lowering your brain waves to theta. *
> 
> It's a lot more than that. You don't even need to be relaxed to be in trance/hypnosis. And it's the state that creates the brainwaves. Despite what the binaural beat people will market. The brainwaves may change if you are relaxed. But relaxation and hypnosis do not always walk hand in hand. Anxiety is a hypnotic state.
> 
> ...


i never said anything about ''going under''


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

i went to hypnotherapy... the crazy therapist made me a hypnosis cd... it was poorly recorded, probably had a trojan on it... anyways when she would put me into "hypnosis" she would go on about how plush the carpets are in some house... it was a weird technique... there is something wrong with that therapist too, not sure what her problem was but she never really did a good job of giving me therapy... she either completely sucks at it or she just didn't like me and didn't do a good job on purpose..


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Sadaiyappan said:


> i went to hypnotherapy... the crazy therapist made me a hypnosis cd... it was poorly recorded, probably had a trojan on it... anyways when she would put me into "hypnosis" she would go on about how plush the carpets are in some house... it was a weird technique... there is something wrong with that therapist too, not sure what her problem was but she never really did a good job of giving me therapy... she either completely sucks at it or she just didn't like me and didn't do a good job on purpose..


my point exactly. hypnosis is great in the hands. unfortunately there is a lot of poor therapists and poor cds out there


----------

